# Könnt ihr gerade spielen?



## Ravnica (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, bin auf Nathrezim und der Server ist wohl on, aber nachdem ich mein passwort eingegeben habe kommt "Verbindung wird aufgebaut" und dann "Fehlgeschlagen". Die Seite mit der Accountverwaltung ist wohl gerade nicht on.
Liegt das Problem nun an mir oder ist das ein allgemeines Problem im Moment?

Danke!


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

Ravnica schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auf Nathrezim und der Server ist wohl on, aber nachdem ich mein passwort eingegeben habe kommt "Verbindung wird aufgebaut" und dann "Fehlgeschlagen". Die Seite mit der Accountverwaltung ist wohl gerade nicht on.
> Liegt das Problem nun an mir oder ist das ein allgemeines Problem im Moment?
> 
> Danke!




dethecus scheint auch down zu sein


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

nein ich kann auch nicht spielen - bin aber auf der arbeit ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Globelyst (11. Dezember 2007)

Ravnica schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auf Nathrezim und der Server ist wohl on, aber nachdem ich mein passwort eingegeben habe kommt "Verbindung wird aufgebaut" und dann "Fehlgeschlagen". Die Seite mit der Accountverwaltung ist wohl gerade nicht on.
> Liegt das Problem nun an mir oder ist das ein allgemeines Problem im Moment?
> 
> Danke!




Also mich hats grad vom Server (Arygos) gehauen und ich komm im Moment auch nicht drauf. Die wow-europe Seite war auch kurz nicht erreichbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Globelyst


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Bei WoW komm ich auch nicht rein. Rofl xD


----------



## Satanhimself (11. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nein ich kann auch nicht spielen - bin aber auf der arbeit ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich leide mit dir


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich leide mit dir



Naja...ihr habt nix verpasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakkonies (11. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> dethecus scheint auch down zu sein



Hi, ich spiele auf Taerer. Konnte bis grad auch noch spielen, bis plötzlich die Serververbindung abbrach. Komme nun auch nicht mehr ins Spiel, denke mal es liegt wohl an Blizz.


----------



## Ravnica (11. Dezember 2007)

ja, nur beim serverstaturs sind beide ja als on gekennzeichnet...
Ich komm nicht mal zur Serverauswahl, da ich gleich nach dem eingeben des Passwortes die Fehlermeldung bekomme.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Ravnica schrieb:


> ja, nur beim serverstaturs sind beide ja als on gekennzeichnet...
> Ich komm nicht mal zur Serverauswahl, da ich gleich nach dem eingeben des Passwortes die Fehlermeldung bekomme.



Jap bei mir auch. Naja...dann guck ich mir nochmal den EMP-Katalog an...da sind ein paar tolle T-Shirts drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cymera (11. Dezember 2007)

Ravnica schrieb:


> ja, nur beim serverstaturs sind beide ja als on gekennzeichnet...
> Ich komm nicht mal zur Serverauswahl, da ich gleich nach dem eingeben des Passwortes die Fehlermeldung bekomme.



same problem hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat man mal keine schule und dann sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Globelyst (11. Dezember 2007)

Drakkonies schrieb:


> denke mal es liegt wohl an Blizz.



und laut http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html ist mal wieder alles in ordnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmbarth (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   SEN`JIN auch down


----------



## Ravnica (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja, dann liegt es ja wahrscheinlich doch nicht an mir! :-)


----------



## Cymera (11. Dezember 2007)

Ravnica schrieb:


> Naja, dann liegt es ja wahrscheinlich doch nicht an mir! :-)



na wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vielleicht bist du auch shculd, dass es bei uns allen nicht geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tropri (11. Dezember 2007)

Khaz'goroth scheint auch on zu sein. bin rausgeflogen und komm seit dem nicht mehr ins spiel hinein. Die HP von Wow ist auch down.

Scheinen wohl die Loginserver down zu sein?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drohne (11. Dezember 2007)

Alles down und es liegt an Blizzard...das meinte noch der Mitarbeiter ehe alles wieder down ging...


----------



## Forticia (11. Dezember 2007)

Hat wohl ein Techniker wieder Kaffee verschüttet naja egal server werden bald wieder on sein denke ich


----------



## nimue1981 (11. Dezember 2007)

Cymera schrieb:


> na wer weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Irgendwer muss ja an diesem Dilemma Schuld sein. Ich bin es jedenfalls nicht. Ich kann noch nicht mal den Realmstatus einsehen.


----------



## Dogar (11. Dezember 2007)

[vernichtender Ironiezynismusmode]

Willkommen im Forum "*Gott & die Welt*" 
Alles was Euch sonst noch so bewegt. (Off-Topic) <- steht da sogar drunter

ein sehr interessantes Forum um sich über die Downtime der WOW server zu unterhalten.

Aber wenn man etwas weiter runterscrollt findet man ja auch das 

*Allgemeines (WOW) * 
Da steht sogar der Satz : "Allgemeines zu World of Warcraft " drunter...

und hey ^^ da is auch nen Thread dazu offen.

Zwar ist der noch nicht so alt wie dieser hier aber immerhin wurde das richtige Forum gefunden.

Ach ja ^^ ich kann auch net Zoggn aber ausm selben Grund wie B1ubb

[/vernichtender Ironiezynismusmode]


----------



## Cymera (11. Dezember 2007)

nimue1981 schrieb:


> Irgendwer muss ja an diesem Dilemma Schuld sein. Ich bin es jedenfalls nicht. Ich kann noch nicht mal den Realmstatus einsehen.



ich komm selbst nur bis zur einlogg-phase und dann kommt die fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nunja... zeit sich mal anregungen von wowwiki zu holen für neue skillungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surani (11. Dezember 2007)

Wrathbringer immer noch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majanix (11. Dezember 2007)

hi,
mitlerweile geht noch nicht mal mehr der launcher. ist ja wieder toll.


----------



## Norna (11. Dezember 2007)

Das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Servern zu tun.
Die Loginserver haben anscheinend ein Problem.
Im Technikforum stand um 10 Uhr, dass die Sache in KÜRZE erledigt sein soll... nuja *hust*


----------



## Daretina (11. Dezember 2007)

naja wie man das kennt können wir alle kochen/backen/arbeiten/schlafen gehen ^^ morgen ca 12 uhr gehts dann wieder xD


----------



## Legends (11. Dezember 2007)

1. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24583
2. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24581


----------



## p1kem4n (11. Dezember 2007)

der login server ist halt down...


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

HAHA! Jezt gehts allen wie mir!

Naja is besser das ich nimma spiele!


----------

